# ccw in commercial vehicle



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

Your legal.


----------



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the help on this. 7iron posted it over on migun owners sight and there is a thread posted over there from a contractor friend of mine who also was wondering the same thing. Getting lots of different opinions on this ,I guess it is not written anywhere to be clear . Looks as though some may think you cant carry and I dont want to be ticked for carrying as this would be a hasstle to fight.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

Check this out.
http://www.longhauler-usa.com/btconcea.htm


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

No you ca not carry a firearm or ammo in a comerical vehicle unless it is frieght and it must be properly packaged and have paperwork.

I remember reading that reg years ago because there was a long list of nasty thing that they would do to you if you got caught.

There was an exception for armoured car drivers.

I believe it is a federal reg,it has to do with trucking,a ccw will not matter.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

BS...a CPL is just that, you can carry as long as your employer has no problem with it.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

I just went to the US DOT website and they had this under FAQ'S. It was so simple. DUH! Of course, company rules also apply.
"Carrying concealed weapons is a matter of state law. Your question can best be answered by the appropriate state government. Links to state government web sites are available on: http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/webstate.htm
You may also want to contact the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration (FMCSA) field office nearest you. To find the office nearest you, please consult the following web site: http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/about/contact/offices/displayfieldroster.asp
To contact FMCSA Headquarters in Washington, DC, please see: http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/about/contact/hq/hq.htm"


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Good Info...All this information should have been covered in your CCW Class, unless of course you took the drive through class, which consist of pay your money and get your certificate.:lol:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

depends on company policy,, most say no to it. and if you cross state lines many states don't honor other states ccw. plus theres the whole canada thing.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Actually more States than not do Honor Michigan's CPL..
AK*, AL, AR, AZ, CO, DE, FL, GA, ID, IN, KS, KY, LA, MN, MO, MS, MT, NC, NH, ND, NM, NV, OK, OH, PA, SC, SD, TN, TX, UT, VA, VT*, WA, WV, WY

http://www.ccrkba.org/reciprocity.html


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

glockman55 said:


> BS...a CPL is just that, you can carry as long as your employer has no problem with it.


 And if you do,all they can do is fire you.I know jobs are hard to come by these days,but my safety comes before company policy.


----------

